# Kristelle Sammons



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous physique this lady has! :bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come to daddy !!!


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

I suppose there is a queue for this lady then lol ????????????

:thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

She is our (PhD Supplements) main female athelete... PhD have launched an new femme range

Fivos


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Id like to watch my egg whites running down that stomach !!!!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Fivos said:


> She is our (PhD Supplements) main female athelete... PhD have launched an new femme range
> 
> Fivos


PHD have got a star there! The Femme range will be a big seller with her as the inspiration :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

She's a nice girl, only 24/25 aswell, i was sitting with her at Gravesend


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oh dear god yes please!!!!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Not only does she look good , she can do wide grip chins better than a lot of guys.


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the nice comments...I think lol

I've attached some pics from a shoot I did on Friday (28.08.09). I'm off season at the moment, so not exactly in competition shape. My plan is to keep doing shoots every few months, to give me something to work towards and they're paid too, so what better incentive lol

I hope you're all training hard, as always and good luck to any of you that have comps coming up!

Kristelle


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Whoops, didn't realise they were so big!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Fab pics hun, you look lovely x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

you looking stunning huni, goregous body, I want your abs in season let alone off season :thumbup1:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

kristelle said:


> Whoops, didn't realise they were so big!


Big enough I'd say... :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

/weeman licks his screen:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Fantastic pics, were they done by Fivos??


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Eric. No they weren't done by Fivos.

It was nice to see you on Sunday.

K


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pics Kris


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

kristelle said:


> Thanks Eric. No they weren't done by Fivos.
> 
> It was nice to see you on Sunday.
> 
> K


Hi Kristelle, nice to see you on here girl :bounce: !!!

I was only saying to Fivos last night that we should do a shoot of you, your new pics on facebook are amazing, you look FABULOUS hun you really do!

Look forward to seeing you soon xxxx


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

A shed load of hard work gone in there...Well done...!!!

:beer:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

kristelle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments...I think lol
> 
> ...


really fab pics, hope everything goes well for future comps and such :thumb:

had to laugh I think the last thing the fellas were expecting was for you to pop up and comment :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:nuff said


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> really fab pics, hope everything goes well for future comps and such :thumb:
> 
> had to laugh I think the last thing the fellas were expecting was for you to pop up and comment :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah it was a bit of a shock, glad i said something nice lol:laugh:.


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Jo, thanks a lot. Hope you and Fiv are well. Would be good to see you guys soon.

Chilisi, I did a comp at the beginning of the season simply to get me in shape for the summer. Last year was my second year in competition. I qualified for the NPA, BNBF and UKBFF British Champs and in October I took the NPA 'Trained Figure' British title. Thought I'd take some time out this year lol


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking Stunning


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

welcome to uk-m Kristelle.....looking superb....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Loving the way you just sauntered in there Kristelle :thumb :and OMFG cheers mate for making it patently obvious that I have such a long way to go to reach anywhere close to that physique:laugh:

Much respect for the hard work and wow re the abs - inspirational !


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to uk muscle. You have a very nicely balanced physique, nice and aesthetic, lots of dedication i can see.

Enjoy the forum, train hard, take care


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Bothered?! Ouch lol

Easy with the old words there. I wish it was only a matter of being "bothered", as to whether I competed or not.

I may just hang around and see if I can give/ pick up some decent advice on here and may even be convinced me to step on stage again... :tongue:

Are you in training for anything at the moment?

Kristelle


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Kristelle your pics show a lot of hard work and dedication. You look fantastic


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Kristelle,

Have you thought about crossing over to the Ukbff?

I know you're natural but really looking at your show pics you'd cross over no problem


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

At the moment I'm just trying to get back the same strength I had last year and fill my physique out a little more. I had around a month off training and definitely lost good size and strength. My training still consists of mainly resistance work. Once I start to see more improvements I really want to get into calisthenic work. I've got my chin up bar and dip handles at home, ready to go lol

This is link to the kind of thing I like doing. Most of you may have already seen it from another forum:






Sorry to hear about your accident mate. How long is it going to have you out? Is it something you can rehab?

DB, I've competed with UKBFF, NABBA, WABBA, BNBF & NPA in my 2 years and have concluded that my physique most suits the NPA. I do not have any interest in competing with an assisted fed again in the future.

Hope you're cool.

Kristelle


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh My God... you look fantastic Kristelle... abso-blooming-lutely superb...


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

:wub:

that is about as good as it gets right there ...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

weeman said:


> /weeman licks his screen


As does dave... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey kristelle, looking hot as ever, I love the idea of your workouts/resistant work training. Would you be able to give a rough outline of what you weekly routine consists of?

C x


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

At the moment Carly, my routine is nothing special at all. My splits are as follows:

Legs & Core, Chest & Bis, Back & Tris, Sh & Abs.

I try to complete each workout every 5th day. I sometimes throw in another ab session at home (best ones) and have recently been doing random CV sessions, purely in prep for my shoots. My sessions are currently a combination of basic and super sets.

I'm looking to change my training completely for the next few months and bump up my cals too. Will be interesting to see how I respond.

As I mentioned before, as soon as I think I've regained sufficient strength I'll be doing a lot more bodyweight based workouts. I'll have to video an even better variation on the SL chins I'm performing in the link above...Excited already lol

What are your plans competition wise for next year? Are you making the gains you want with your current training routine?

Kristelle


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

oooh yes do vid, I love to watch what other girlies do, very inspiring!!!

well at the mo my training is mostly split

hams/calves

quads/calves

shoulders

back

not in that order but kinda split like that. im thinking of mixing it up and doing my boxing again and circuits just for something different. Gains are good, but little bit to much fat as well me thinks hahaha!! as for next year my aim is to compete abroad in the States, this will all depend on my gains as I want to walk on stage looking the best ive ever looked, like we all do.

Must say you look fantastic off season as you do competition time!!! great stuff huni, really motivational xxxxxxxx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Stunning photos!


----------



## kristelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Carly,

I like boxing and circuits for CV too. Haven't done any for a while though. You reminded me that I need to get back on it! lol

Good luck with your training. That's v.exciting about you heading over to the US next year.

Kristelle


----------

